# You guys are the luckiest people in the country



## grouse (Dec 10, 2003)

Ever since I read an article in Bowhunter magazine years ago, I have always wanted to hunt ND. I remember how the author said that hunters are welcome everywhere and the residents are proud to be hunters and the state is game rich. I just may have an opportunity this year. Anyone have some suggestions on bow or rifle hunting ND. What areas have lower hunting pressures and decent whitetail numbers? How hard is it to gain access to private ground? All help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## WAMRE (Aug 20, 2003)

GROUSE:

WHY GO TO NODAK TO HUNT WHITETAILS. IF YOU GO THERE GO FOR THE MULE DEER. I'M SURE THAT THERE'S NO MULIES RUNNING AROUND MICHIGAN. FROM A EX NODAK THAT COMES BACK EVERY YEAR TO BOWHUNT OR PHEASANT HUNT.

EX NODAK


----------



## grouse (Dec 10, 2003)

Absolutely right, no mullies here! Biggest reason is the over the counter whitetail tag. Second is I just love to hunt whitetails and in my home state we have almost as many hunters as total residents in ND. Lots of pressure here. What part of the state do you focus on for mulies? Just general areas. Don't expect you to give up your honey holes.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If you want to hunt Mule deer with a bow...you must apply by March 1 for the lottery.
Whitetail non-res. licenses can be bought over the counter.

Rifle non-res. license apps. must be in by the first week of June.Non-res. can only get 1 % of the total mumber of licenses.That means your chances are about once every 3-4 years.We have a weighted lottery system.
Example...I did not recieve a buck tag the past 2 years,so my name goes in 5 times this year.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If you apply for non-res mulie rifle tags you wont get one for about 6-9 years if you are lucky. As far as bowhuting mulies just find some goverment land and glass a buck and sneak in on him during the middle of the day while he is sleepin.


----------



## grouse (Dec 10, 2003)

GB,

You make it sound so easy. 

Thanks for the info. That pretty much why I am sticking to archery whitetail. Any suggestions on areas?


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Grouse, Goosebuster does make it sound easy because they are, early season mulies are not that wary. Magnum


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

grouse, being that im from michigan i can personally say that you are nuts. just because you live in suburbia somewhere and have only seen one deer doesnt mean that it is the only deer in the state. I have a place up north, and within 3 acres i have 3 deer on my front lawn daily. location location location. frankly michigan whitetail hunting is some of the best to be had. try working out a deal on private land, just because one area is overflowing with hunters doesnt mean that anywhere else is, try around.


----------

